# Section  E3803.3  in  the  2006  IRC



## globe trekker (Jul 17, 2012)

From Section E3803.3 in the 2006 IRC: *Additional locations.*

At least one wall-switch-controlled lighting outlet shall be installed

in hallways, stairways, attached garages, and detached garages

with electric power. At least one wall-switch-controlled lighting outlet

shall be installed to provide illumination on the exterior side of each

outdoor egress door having grade level access, including outdoor

egress doors for attached garages and detached garages with electric

power. A vehicle door in a garage shall not be considered as an

outdoor egress door. Where one or more lighting outlets are installed

for interior stairways, there shall be a wall switch at each floor level

and landing level that includes an entryway to control the lighting

outlets where the stairway between floor levels has six or more risers.

*Exception: *In hallways, stairways, and at outdoor egress doors, remote,

central, or automatic control of lighting shall be permitted.

*QUESTION:* Is an egress door "required" in detached, accessory

structures? Please cite any applicable code sections.     Thanks ya'll !  

We are using the 2006 Edition of the IRC.

.


----------



## codeworks (Jul 17, 2012)

how you going to get in without an ingress ? i digress, please accept my apology. are you asking if illumination is required at a door on an accessory structure ? or is the question about ingress/egress. maybe give more details ?


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 17, 2012)

codeworks,

My initial questions was / is, ..is an egress door "required" on a

detached accessory structure, such as, for a detached Garage?

As I understand Section E3803.3, if an egress door (other than

the main roll-up type door) is required, then an additional lighting

outlet would be required on the outside of the egress door.

.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 17, 2012)

Door would not be requires but if it is there and electricity is supplied to the garage it would require a light.


----------



## codeworks (Jul 18, 2012)

as gregg stated, a man door, or "egress door is not required, most build them in for convenience.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd treat a detached accessory structure like a detached garage for purposes of this section.  If it has electricity and a door, other than an overhead door, it needs a wall-switch-controlled light inside and outside.  This section doesn't require the switches to be near the door, or even in the accessory building.


----------

